# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Need form 1+ resin or compatible asap

## jar3dsculptor

Hello,
Does anyone live in the Bay area that is willing to sale there Form 1+ resin or compatible resin to me.
Received a bad batch of resin and now I am unable to finish up a project that need to be ship in a day.  
Please pm and thx for looking.  

Happy printing!

----------


## Casper

atome3d dot com  does that

----------

